# Initial Call Waiting Time



## Kosmas (21 Oct 2021)

Hello, I got am email on October 13, 2021, that I would receive a call within 3 business days and if I did not I should email my local recruitment department. Well I did not receive a call and sent an email on October 19, 2021and have yet to receive a response. Should I call the center directly or should I just wait it out? Thhanks


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Hello, I got am email on October 13, 2021, that I would receive a call within 3 business days and if I did not I should email my local recruitment department. Well I did not receive a call and sent an email on October 19, 2021and have yet to receive a response. Should I call the center directly or should I just wait it out? Thhanks


In my experience, just wait it out for a little while. You can see in the timeline samples on another recruiting forum that it normally does take a little bit of time, but they will get the ball rolling soon. Generally the rule going forward would be wait 3-4 weeks before contacting them again. The whole process can be long, but don't be discouraged - its just the nature of the beast. 
For context, I wrote my CFAT in early June and just made it to the comp list a few days ago.


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> In my experience, just wait it out for a little while. You can see in the timeline samples on another recruiting forum that it normally does take a little bit of time, but they will get the ball rolling soon. Generally the rule going forward would be wait 3-4 weeks before contacting them again. The whole process can be long, but don't be discouraged - its just the nature of the beast.
> For context, I wrote my CFAT in early June and just made it to the comp list a few days ago.


Yea I expected it to take long, but what confused me was that I got an email saying that I WOULD be contacted within 3 days. So i'm not sure if I should just wait it out or call them.


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Yea I expected it to take long, but what confused me was that I got an email saying that I WOULD be contacted within 3 days. So i'm not sure if I should just wait it out or call them.


I received one of those automated emails as well, but it was about 3 weeks until they actually called


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> I received one of those automated emails as well, but it was about 3 weeks until they actually called


Oh the you will be contacted within 3 business days is an automated email?


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Oh the you will be contacted within 3 business days is an automated email?


I do believe so. If you've applied online and then contacted the local recruiting office, as you would have been directed through the automated email after applying, and then received that email stating that they would contact you in 3 days - I would just wait. They have your file, probably just a matter of getting around to it.


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> I do believe so. If you've applied online and then contacted the local recruiting office, as you would have been directed through the automated email after applying, and then received that email stating that they would contact you in 3 days - I would just wait. They have your file, probably just a matter of getting around to it.


Well I applied online and got the email the next day or the day after. But, I only contacted the recruiting office through email after waiting those 3 business days. Anyways, you're saying it's normal and I should just wait it out?


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Well I applied online and got the email the next day or the day after. But, I only contacted the recruiting office through email after waiting those 3 business days. Anyways, you're saying it's normal and I should just wait it out?


yep, this sounds like exactly what happened for me too, and I too was a little anxious about not getting that call in 3 days. Just wait, you'll get that call/email soon enough!


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> yep, this sounds like exactly what happened for me too, and I too was a little anxious about not getting that call in 3 days. Just wait, you'll get that call/email soon enough!


I actually just got the call. The timing is crazy, they said I should get an email to book the CFAT soon! Thanks for your help


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> I actually just got the call. The timing is crazy, they said I should get an email to book the CFAT soon! Thanks for your help


Phenomenal timing eh!! Study up!! If you have any questions or anything, feel free to send me a message. Best of luck!!


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> Phenomenal timing eh!! Study up!! If you have any questions or anything, feel free to send me a message. Best of luck!!


Yep, do you remember how long it was before you received the email to book the CFAT?


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Yep, do you remember how long it was before you received the email to book the CFAT?


A month. They called to set up the date and time for the CFAT and sent a confirmation email after.
Check this thread out - Application Process Samples [ 2019-present]


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> A month. They called to set up the date and time for the CFAT and sent a confirmation email after.
> Check this thread out - Application Process Samples [ 2019-present]


I see well I hope I get it within that time frame then. I also will have my application put on hold after the CFAT because I am in my final year and have to wait to graduate (end of May) before I continue with the process. If you don't mind me asking how far are you in the process or are you already hired?


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> I see well I hope I get it within that time frame then. I also will have my application put on hold after the CFAT because I am in my final year and have to wait to graduate (end of May) before I continue with the process. If you don't mind me asking how far are you in the process or are you already hired?


You could possibly make it a little further than the CFAT before putting your app on hold, but either way you are on track for getting in. The absolute best thing I did for myself so far in this process was study hard for the CFAT, do yourself a favour and make the most of the time you have before the CFAT!


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> You could possibly make it a little further than the CFAT before putting your app on hold, but either way you are on track for getting in. The absolute best thing I did for myself so far in this process was study hard for the CFAT, do yourself a favour and make the most of the time you have before the CFAT!


When I got the call, the lady told me that I had two options:
1. Temporarily close my file until I graduate then re-open it
2. Continue with the process and do the CFAT, then rest of the process is on hold until I get my transcript with degree
So I chose option 2, but who knows maybe I'll get a bit further in the process


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> When I got the call, the lady told me that I had two options:
> 1. Temporarily close my file until I graduate then re-open it
> 2. Continue with the process and do the CFAT, then rest of the process is on hold until I get my transcript with degree
> So I chose option 2, but who knows maybe I'll get a bit further in the process


Update this thread with what ends up happening! Good luck on the CFAT!!


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> Update this thread with what ends up happening! Good luck on the CFAT!!


Will do! If you don't mind me asking. How far are you in the process?


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Will do! If you don't mind me asking. How far are you in the process?


I just checked online and it says I've been selected, so I suppose there! I was just put on the competition list on Oct 19th and haven't heard anything else from the military directly. I suppose its been a pretty good day for both of us eh!


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> I just checked online and it says I've been selected, so I suppose there! I was just put on the competition list on Oct 19th and haven't heard anything else from the military directly. I suppose its been a pretty good day for both of us eh!


Congrats! how long has the overall process been for you?


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Congrats! how long has the overall process been for you?


Thank you! I first applied in Aug 2020 but was told to finish some more high school credits, reapplied in Feb 2021. So 8 months since I reapplied, but who knows when I'll actually end up going to BMQ


----------



## Kosmas (22 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> Thank you! I first applied in Aug 2020 but was told to finish some more high school credits, reapplied in Feb 2021. So 8 months since I reapplied, but who knows when I'll actually end up going to BMQ


Yea, but I was told that you actually start getting paid after you accept the job offer. So you are going to get paid your salary while you wait to go to BMQ. I wish you the best let me know how it goes!


----------



## steamboatwilly (22 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Yea, but I was told that you actually start getting paid after you accept the job offer. So you are going to get paid your salary while you wait to go to BMQ. I wish you the best let me know how it goes!


My older brother actually just swore in on the 20th, and he didn't mention anything about getting paid yet but maybe! Thank you again, I'll keep you updated! Wish you the best with your CFAT too!


----------



## Kosmas (23 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> My older brother actually just swore in on the 20th, and he didn't mention anything about getting paid yet but maybe! Thank you again, I'll keep you updated! Wish you the best with your CFAT too!


I was wondering is there a referral system in the army? If so, does it increase the speed of your application or have no effect at all?


----------



## steamboatwilly (23 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> I was wondering is there a referral system in the army? If so, does it increase the speed of your application or have no effect at all?


Nope, everyone seems to be vetted through the same application process (obviously little things might be different depending on your trade, like needing to score such and such on your eye test in the medical for X trade). My brother and I are getting in near the same time purely because we applied near the same time -_ also he went Navy. _

You know what does really help the application process - scoring well on the CFAT! Might not speed up the process directly, but its truly the best way to beat out others on the competition list once you get there. Not to diminish the interview or anything, but man does the CFAT get brought up a lot. The CFAT truly was the best thing I had going for me, I am a high school drop out but because I studied I still scored really well and ended up being very competitive for my trade. 

The whole process from applying to going to BMQ seems to be fairly long for almost everyone, so use that time to your advantage and study up on your trade. If you score well on the CFAT, pass the medical, and do well in the interview - your going to be golden. I had been in the process for about a year by the time I did my interview and it ended up being the most enjoyable and easy interview I've ever had! I knew what I was signing up for, seemed capable to be able to learn it, and I was highly motivated. 

The only way to possibly speed up the process is to answer your phone/emails asap, and always try to get whatever documentation they ask you for to them asap. Be proactive, which seems to be natural for you!


----------



## Kosmas (23 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> Nope, everyone seems to be vetted through the same application process (obviously little things might be different depending on your trade, like needing to score such and such on your eye test in the medical for X trade). My brother and I are getting in near the same time purely because we applied near the same time -_ also he went Navy. _
> 
> You know what does really help the application process - scoring well on the CFAT! Might not speed up the process directly, but its truly the best way to beat out others on the competition list once you get there. Not to diminish the interview or anything, but man does the CFAT get brought up a lot. The CFAT truly was the best thing I had going for me, I am a high school drop out but because I studied I still scored really well and ended up being very competitive for my trade.
> 
> ...


I see, yea I have been practicing for the CFAT daily for a little bit now and plan to do so until my test date, which I have yet to receive the email to book. By the time I do get a date I will most likely be as ready as I could possibly be. The only thing that makes me a bit nervous is that since I am going for the intelligence officer trade, I heard it has one of the highest, if not the highest cutoff score for the CFAT. So I am prepping to ensure I do well. I was wondering if medical was just vision and hearing tests as well as family history or is there a physical elements to it as well?


----------



## steamboatwilly (23 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> I see, yea I have been practicing for the CFAT daily for a little bit now and plan to do so until my test date, which I have yet to receive the email to book. By the time I do get a date I will most likely be as ready as I could possibly be. The only thing that makes me a bit nervous is that since I am going for the intelligence officer trade, I heard it has one of the highest, if not the highest cutoff score for the CFAT. So I am prepping to ensure I do well. I was wondering if medical was just vision and hearing tests as well as family history or is there a physical elements to it as well?


They will send you a practice test when you confirm your CFAT date and its pretty accurate to the stuff you'll see on the actual test. I was really worried myself about scoring well on it as I don't have much else to stand on, and I ended up doing very well - I used Khan Academy's app/youtube videos, as well as the $14ish CFAT practice test app. If you're in school now you might be able to utilize something there to ensure you're math is on point. It's not an overly hard test, but you have to think quickly to answer everything in time. I went NCM btw so you might want to cross reference with some other content on army.ca.

As far as the medical goes, they do test your blood pressure and stuff too but more or less you've got it. Nothing crazy. I know reserves do their fitness test as part of the recruiting process, where as reg force does theirs at BMQ/BMOQ.

Links:
Khan Academy | Free Online Courses, Lessons & Practice 
https://www.youtube.com/c/khanacademy
‎CFAT Trainer - Test Prep (CFAT app for Iphone)


----------



## Kosmas (23 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> They will send you a practice test when you confirm your CFAT date and its pretty accurate to the stuff you'll see on the actual test. I was really worried myself about scoring well on it as I don't have much else to stand on, and I ended up doing very well - I used Khan Academy's app/youtube videos, as well as the $14ish CFAT practice test app. If you're in school now you might be able to utilize something there to ensure you're math is on point. It's not an overly hard test, but you have to think quickly to answer everything in time. I went NCM btw so you might want to cross reference with some other content on army.ca.
> 
> As far as the medical goes, they do test your blood pressure and stuff too but more or less you've got it. Nothing crazy. I know reserves do their fitness test as part of the recruiting process, where as reg force does theirs at BMQ/BMOQ.
> 
> ...


I see, thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Kosmas (24 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> They will send you a practice test when you confirm your CFAT date and its pretty accurate to the stuff you'll see on the actual test. I was really worried myself about scoring well on it as I don't have much else to stand on, and I ended up doing very well - I used Khan Academy's app/youtube videos, as well as the $14ish CFAT practice test app. If you're in school now you might be able to utilize something there to ensure you're math is on point. It's not an overly hard test, but you have to think quickly to answer everything in time. I went NCM btw so you might want to cross reference with some other content on army.ca.
> 
> As far as the medical goes, they do test your blood pressure and stuff too but more or less you've got it. Nothing crazy. I know reserves do their fitness test as part of the recruiting process, where as reg force does theirs at BMQ/BMOQ.
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry just a quick question does completion time matter for CFAT? or does time taken not matter, it's just the score? (I know each section is timed, I was curious it that plays a factor)


----------



## steamboatwilly (24 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Hey, sorry just a quick question does completion time matter for CFAT? or does time taken not matter, it's just the score? (I know each section is timed, I was curious it that plays a factor)


You are given a certain amount of questions with a time limit for all the questions in that section. It doesn't matter if you have to take time with one of the specific questions, so long as you allow yourself to complete the rest of the questions in time too. I did the old "I'll come back to that one later" and found that worked well for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kosmas (24 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> You are given a certain amount of questions with a time limit for all the questions in that section. It doesn't matter if you have to take time with one of the specific questions, so long as you allow yourself to complete the rest of the questions in time too. I did the old "I'll come back to that one later" and found that worked well for me. Hope that helps.


Thanks, once again


----------



## steamboatwilly (24 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Thanks, once again


My pleasure!


----------



## Kosmas (26 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> My pleasure!


I just got the email to confirm that I have documents (valid photo ID, birth certificate, transcripts). I replied back and am now waiting. I assume next step would be booking the CFAT.


----------



## Kosmas (26 Oct 2021)

Just got my email to book the CFAT. I provided my 3 selected dates.


----------



## steamboatwilly (26 Oct 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Just got my email to book the CFAT. I provided my 3 selected dates.


Study hard!


----------



## Kosmas (26 Oct 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> Study hard!


Thanks, my date is November 1, at 8am. They also said I might be doing medical as well there


----------



## Kosmas (1 Nov 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> Study hard!


They said I did really well on the cfat. I qualified for all NCM trades. As for the intelligence officer and military police officer that I applied for, they told me that they are not even hiring for those trades. The officer trades I did qualify for with my criminology degree was artillery, armoured, infantry, and naval warfare officer positions. They said if I had an engineering degree, I would have qualified for a lot more officer trades. I'm thinking with my criminology degree, I should go into a ncm mp position.


----------



## steamboatwilly (1 Nov 2021)

Kosmas said:


> They said I did really well on the cfat. I qualified for all NCM trades. As for the intelligence officer and military police officer that I applied for, they told me that they are not even hiring for those trades. The officer trades I did qualify for with my criminology degree was artillery, armoured, infantry, and naval warfare officer positions. They said if I had an engineering degree, I would have qualified for a lot more officer trades. I'm thinking with my criminology degree, I should go into a ncm mp position.


Congratulations, glad to hear you scored well! Seems like you have a lot of great options in front of you, take your time and really consider them before jumping too deep down one rabbit hole. Obviously you know yourself best, but just keep in mind that the further you go down the path the less you can change your mind - pick the trade that you truly think you'll enjoy and be passionate about. Going ncm to pursue being an mp does sound like it makes sense for you, but if your real passion is only to be an intelligence officer than maybe just holding out is the best call. I've read too many threads of people joining one trade in hopes that they will transfer out of it into their original desired trade but it always seem to end in them unsatisfied and eventually getting out sooner than they would of liked. 

Are they putting your application on hold until you're finished school, as you previously mentioned, or are you taking an alternative route?


----------



## Kosmas (1 Nov 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> Congratulations, glad to hear you scored well! Seems like you have a lot of great options in front of you, take your time and really consider them before jumping too deep down one rabbit hole. Obviously you know yourself best, but just keep in mind that the further you go down the path the less you can change your mind - pick the trade that you truly think you'll enjoy and be passionate about. Going ncm to pursue being an mp does sound like it makes sense for you, but if your real passion is only to be an intelligence officer than maybe just holding out is the best call. I've read too many threads of people joining one trade in hopes that they will transfer out of it into their original desired trade but it always seem to end in them unsatisfied and eventually getting out sooner than they would of liked.
> 
> Are they putting your application on hold until you're finished school, as you previously mentioned, or are you taking an alternative route?


They said it will be put on hold until January when i'm in my final semester if I choose MP or the other officer trades. If I choose an NCM trade, they can start immediately.


----------



## steamboatwilly (1 Nov 2021)

Kosmas said:


> They said it will be put on hold until January when i'm in my final semester if I choose MP or the other officer trades. If I choose an NCM trade, they can start immediately.


I'd be interested to know what path you end up choosing. Feel free to keep this thread updated with your journey into the CAF!


----------



## Kosmas (1 Nov 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> I'd be interested to know what path you end up choosing. Feel free to keep this thread updated with your journey into the CAF!


For sure!, I am probably going to pursue Military Police because that seems to be much so in my field and very interesting. The officer positions seem like great experience but overall not as enjoyable as some of the NCM positions.


----------



## steamboatwilly (1 Nov 2021)

Kosmas said:


> For sure!, I am probably going to pursue Military Police because that seems to be much so in my field and very interesting. The officer positions seem like great experience but overall not as enjoyable as some of the NCM positions.


MP defiantly seems like a good fit considering your degree! Agreed, being an officer would have a lot of pros but there is something so appealing about being a NCM. 

I've got to say, I'm invested in your story now and am genuinely excited for you!


----------



## Kosmas (1 Nov 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> MP defiantly seems like a good fit considering your degree! Agreed, being an officer would have a lot of pros but there is something so appealing about being a NCM.
> 
> I've got to say, I'm invested in your story now and am genuinely excited for you!


Thank you for your support! Now, I guess I wait until January, which is when my file will reopen and the process will continue. How is your process going?


----------



## steamboatwilly (1 Nov 2021)

Kosmas said:


> Thank you for your support! Now, I guess I wait until January, which is when my file will reopen and the process will continue. How is your process going?


My pleasure! January will be here in a blink of an eye! 
I'm still waiting for my offer, but the website says I've been selected. I've been checking my email to the point where its probably unhealthy lol but I'm just excited to know the dates.


----------

